# Northwest Missouri Steam & Gas Engine Show Aug. 19-22



## grnspot110

The 47th annual Antique Show & Demonstrations will be held at Hamilton, MO August 19-22. Downtown parade Friday evening at 6:00 pm, Parade of Power at Noon Saturday (on grounds). Featured tractor this year is Allis-Chalmers, Featured engine is Stover. 

This is one of the bigger, better shows in this area, plenty of room, with something going on all day Friday & Saturday. ~~ grnspot110


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

You gonna get us some photos of it?


----------



## grnspot110

Probably!!!


----------



## Mickey

Enjoy shows of this kind. We've been going to the local *Great Oregon Steam-up* for more than 2 decades. Largest show of its type in this area. Tis home to to 7 museums. Includes tractors, stationary engines and various equip one would find on the farm from days gone by. Home to the NW truck museum and several others. Has a mini railroad and operating trolley and saw mill.

Come end of month it's time for the annual truck show held on the same grounds as the steam-up.

Hope you can post of pic of the event.


----------



## grnspot110

Well, you've all heard the term "it *RAINED* on my parade", *IT DID!!!* Started raining mid-afternoon, then quit before parade time, so we went into town (about mile). By start time, it was raining again, so we went through the parade in the rain. 

Pretty muddy yesterday morning ( 2-3", depending on which report), nice day by afternoon. Overall a good show, around 75 farm tractors, dozen or so L&G's, & 8 or 10 steam engines, along with some other equipment on display.

The Reeves steam engine is a 1/2 size, built by a "tractor show" friend of mine (in the gray cap). He has also built running F20 Farmall & 1935 "A" John Deere tractors in small scale. ~~ grnspot110


----------

